# Restoration Help for late 1940's Huffman/Hawthorne



## twillard (May 14, 2007)

I'm new to this site but thought I would see if anyone could give me some assistance with my restoration project.  My bike ID is a little confusing. I was told that it is a Huffman, sold as a Hawthorne for Montgomery Ward in the late 1940's era.  I'm trying to research for a new paint job and any similar pictures or references would be a great help.  Thanks.

You can see pictures at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/91501564@N00/sets/72157600214943463/


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2007)

ok, it is definitely a late '40s Huffy bike made aparently for Montgomery Wards. after the war Huffy was one of the first people to put out bikes since they were one of the two companies allowed to make bikes during the war. kinda cool to see a Hawthorne one though. for more info try the Elgin, Higgins, Hawthorne book by John Polizzi. also he has an Huffman book.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2007)

oh, by the way mine's a Firestone.








Scott


----------



## twillard (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the information.  Any help is really appreciated.  Also, I haven't been able to find the recommended book, any ideas on where to purchase a copy?

Tom


----------

